# My Collection



## gekho (Mar 7, 2010)

I started to collect metal models when I was a teen, around my 15 more or less. My first fighter was a Messerschmmit Bf-109 from Model Power (scale 1:100), which I still preserve, being one of my favourites. Since that moment, the aviation world became my biggest hobby, starting a collection that today increase day by day. In this thread I will show you not only the models I bought, but also the ones I made. I have also attached a list with all my planes. It´s in spanish, sorry about that. Enjoy it.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 7, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2010)

Yep..a nice colection.


----------



## gekho (Mar 7, 2010)

It´s quite difficult to find models of fighter or bombers that served or are serving with the spanish "Ejercito del Aire". I have almost 300 models and only a couple of them wear the spanish colours. The reason? I have no idea; perhaps spanish market is not so important for builders or maybe its because we didnt take part in the WWII (Thanks to God). Anyway, these are my fauvorites, including the Hawkers.


----------



## B-17engineer (Mar 7, 2010)

CoOL!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 7, 2010)

Gecko, great collection!! I see a Fw 190 '13' that jan might like!

Suggestion: When posting pics, try to keep the size width to 800 to 1024 pixels as the pics are very large.


----------



## otftch (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice collection
Ed


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 7, 2010)

Agree with all above.


----------



## gekho (Mar 7, 2010)

It looks like this thread is being very successful so, here we go!! More pics!!

Hawker Hurricane: 3 Hawkers ready to go

Fiat G.55: The best italian fighter of the WWII

North American T-6 Texan: The german Texans flew after the WWII

Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate (Frank): One of the most beautiful japanese fighters

Nakajima Ki-43 Hayabusa (Oscar): The legenday Oscar ready to take off

Lavochkin La-7: Not my best model.... but better than nothing

Tomorrow more


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 7, 2010)

A very nice collection of very beautiful models my friend! 8)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 7, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 7, 2010)

A great collection, but please do resize the pics. They take time to load, and need to be scrolled across the screen.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2010)

Airframes said:


> A great collection, but please do resize the pics. They take time to load, and need to be scrolled across the screen.



Agreed....nice though!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 9, 2010)

Airframes said:


> A great collection, but please do resize the pics. They take time to load, and need to be scrolled across the screen.



Second that


----------



## gekho (Mar 10, 2010)

Ok I know that I have to resize the pics, but can anyone tell me how to do it?


----------



## ppopsie (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for your recent posting for great pics and a story about CASA. I used "eitl pohsotohp eboda" on the pics.


----------



## ppopsie (Mar 10, 2010)

Also these pics....


----------



## gekho (Mar 16, 2010)

A new Kate has increased the family!!

Here posing for the camera with two relatives;

The silver Kate is a B5N1 and the two others are B5N2.


----------



## gekho (Mar 30, 2010)

Germany

- Heinkel He-111
- Dornier Do-17
- Junkers Ju-88
- Junkers Ju-188

Great Britain

- Avro Manchester
- Handley Page Hampden
- Vickers Wellington
- Armstrong-Whitworth Whitley

France

- Potez Po-540
- Liore-et-Olivier LEO 451 
- Bloch MB-210
- Martin 167 Maryland

Italy

- Savoia Marchetti SM-79
- Fiat Br.20 Cicogna
- CANT Z 1007 Alcione

Japan

- Mitsubishi G4M Betty
- Mitsubishi G3M Nell
- Mitsubishi Ki-67 Hiryu/Peggy


----------



## gekho (Mar 30, 2010)

Germany

- Focke Wulf Fw-200 Condor
- Heinkel He-177 Greif
- Messerschmitt Me-264
- Junkers Ju-290

Great Britain

- Avro Lancaster
- Handley Page Halifax
- Short Stirling

Italy

- Piaggio 108


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2010)

Great collection, thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## gekho (Apr 4, 2010)

Today I bring you my two favourites models; a Junkers Ju-52 of the Kondor Legion and a Bf-109 "Zacuto" of the 23 Regimento de Caza; both of the Franklin Mint/Armour Collection.

To understand the importance of the Junkers in the history of Spain, it is necesary to study the role this bomber/transport aircraft played during the Spanish Civil War; when the uprising of the nationalist took place, the African Army was still in Morocco and was needed to be moved to the peninsula. However, most of the warships of the spanish navy were in the hands of the Republic, so they immediately blockaded the Strait of Gibraltar, so the african army couldn´t pass to the peninsula.

Its in that moment when Mussolinni and Hitler offered their bombers and transport aircraft to cross the army, making possible that the war continued. In this sense, Hitler said that "Franco should raise a monument to the importance of the Junkers Ju-52", in reference to the role this transport aircraft played allowing the army to cross to the penninsula. 

After the war, the Junkers Ju-52 became the main transport aircraft of the new "Ejercito del Aire", being built under licence and serving until 1975, when the last example was retired and sent to the Air Museum in Madrid, where it can be visited.

Just one more thing: what you can see at the back of the pictures is my hometown, Almuñecar, placed at the south of Spain, very close to Morocco and surrounded by the Mediterranean sea.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 4, 2010)

Great collection gekho. As far as resizing is concerned, pull down a copy of 'IrfanView', it's fee and will resize all tour pics easily.


----------



## kgambit (Apr 4, 2010)

Very nice collection Gekho. Are those Italian bombers by IXO at 1:144 scale?

By the way, my wife loves the view in the background of the last shot (the one with the Ju52). She wants to know where in Spain you live?  (I think I hear the wheels turning for a future vacation ....  )


----------



## gekho (Apr 6, 2010)

I have many Stukas, but only two of them are 1:72; the first Stuka (the white and green colour scheme) is an IXO model and the second one is from Dragon, and as you can see, it has a much better quality than the other (Note the main landing gear of this plane and also the inverted gull wings)


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2010)

Unfortunately many of your pictures are of BMP file type.It can cause these aren't seen at all ( white squares with the red crosses).Please convert them and other future ones into JPG type.


----------



## gekho (Apr 14, 2010)

I got these planes long time ago, when I was starting my collection. I have no idea where were they made, where do they come from or what is the trade mark they belong to. As you can see in the pictures, the quality is very bad, there are rest of glue everywhere, they are very bad painted, some of them were broken, etc....

However, I bought some of them because there were a very intersting models, like the ones I am showing here; the Curtiss Jenny, the Fairey Flycatcher or the Bristol F-2 Fighter. There are also some models from the Spanish Civil War, that are very difficult to get, so that made me continue with the collection.


----------



## A4K (Apr 14, 2010)

Great models mate! Love the camo work on your Italian jobs, and the Ju 52 especially.

Almunyecar looks to be a beautiful place! I was once near there - travelled round Malaga, Nerja and Granada.


----------



## tonyb (Apr 14, 2010)

Very cool collection,a lot of work gone into that.8)
Cheers,
Tony.


----------



## gekho (Apr 15, 2010)

Let´s continue with the collection "Biplanos Miticos"; this time I bring you the interwar american aircrafts; a Curtiss Jenny, Boeing Stearman, Boeing P-12 and P-26 Peashooter. The last one belongs to the Model Power collection.


----------



## gekho (May 6, 2010)

1.- Aichi B7 Ryusekai (Grace) 
2.- Bristol Beaufighter
3.- Supermarine Spitfire


----------



## gekho (Aug 19, 2010)

This is being an horrible summer, the sciatica is killing me and I cannot move from home. The only way to have fun is spending my time with my models (I know It sounds boring, but I have nothing better to do). Here some of them:


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 19, 2010)

Cool. I like your Zeros.


----------



## gekho (Aug 20, 2010)

1.- Westland Lysander
2.- Gloster Gladiator
2.- Curtiss P-40 Kittyhawk
4.- Hawker Typhoon
5.- Grumman F6F Hellcat


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 20, 2010)

Great stuff. Sorry to hear about your problems, and I can sympathise. The weather here in the UK has been so bad all year, that it has affected me considerably, and I think if I didn't have the forum, and modelling, to keep me occupied, I would have gone crazy. OK - I would have gone _more_ crazy !!


----------



## gekho (Sep 28, 2010)

Bell P-39 Airacobra (Devastating Devil) - Hobby Master
McDonnell Douglas RF-4 Phantom - Hobby Master


----------



## gekho (Sep 28, 2010)

Messerschmitt Bf-109 (IXO Witty Wings)
Mikoyan Gurevich Mig-15 Fagot (Hobby Master)


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Sep 28, 2010)

Those are some very nice models.  Well done.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 28, 2010)

8)


----------



## gekho (Oct 11, 2010)

1.- Junkers Ju-87 Stula Legion Kondor - Franklin Mint
2.- Aichi D13A Val - SkyMax Models


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice....a little bit of history for you on EI-201

EI-201 was flown by Lt. Masao Yamaguchi on December 7, 1941, as part of the the first wave attack at Pearl Harbour. The Vals of the IJN Shokaku (EI-) attacked NAS Pearl Harbor (at Ford Island) and Hickam Field.


----------



## gekho (Oct 20, 2010)

My complete Japanese Air Force fleet, bombers included.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 20, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh man what I would have given for even one of those as a young boy.


----------



## gekho (Oct 21, 2010)

Curtiss SB2C Helldiver (Hobby Master)
Grumman F3F Flying Barrel (Hobby Master)
Lavochkin La-7 (IXO)
Travel Air 2000 (Model Power)
Supermarine Spitfire (Witty Wings)


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2010)

8)


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 22, 2010)

This is one great collection Gekho, I like the look of your location as well.


----------



## gekho (Oct 24, 2010)

All the models belong to IXO; the aircrafts are Polikarpov I-16, Yakovlev Yak-9, Ilyushin Il-2, Lavochkin La-7, Mikoyan Gurevich Mig-3, Tupolev TB-3, Tupolev SB-2 and Petlyakov Pe-8.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 24, 2010)

Very nice! I love the TB-3


----------



## gekho (Nov 6, 2010)

Fairey Swordfish (Altaya)
Focke Wulf Fw-190 (Corgi)
McDonell Douglas AV+8B Harrier (HM)


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2010)

A nice collection here.


----------



## gekho (Jan 20, 2011)

My "bigger than ever" spanish air force.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2011)

You have to think about a solid airfield for them all.


----------



## javlin (Jan 20, 2011)

I like the F-4's


----------



## mikewint (Jan 20, 2011)

very, very nice and the location too


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2011)

mikewint said:


> very, very nice and the location too



Can only agree with that!


----------



## gekho (Feb 21, 2011)

1 2.- Texans (HM)
3 4.- Grumman F4F Wildcat (Dragon)
5.- North American P-51 Mustang (Corgi)


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 21, 2011)

Very enjoyable awesome collection


----------



## gekho (May 4, 2011)

1.- Douglas TBM Avenger (Corgi)
2.- North American F-100 Super Sabre (HM)
3.- Henschel Hs-129 (IXO)
4.- Douglas SBD Dauntless (HM) 
5.- Vough F4U Corsair (Forces of Valor)


----------



## Airframes (May 4, 2011)

More nice additions.


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2011)

Nice models!


----------



## Wildcat (May 4, 2011)

Nice, I like the Avenger.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2011)

Cool..


----------



## gekho (May 9, 2011)

More pics


----------



## gekho (Jul 3, 2011)

During the last two months I have acquired some new models, being some of them very interesting and rare; for example the italian FM Bf-190, which models are becoming very difficult to find, not to mention the few italian aircrafts available in the market. It is also remarkable the post-war Ju-52 from Iberia, here posing with the single Fw-200 Condor which served with the Spanish Air Force; and finally the F-100 and F-105 from HM and the T-33 from Falcon Models, all of them of a good quality. I hope you like the pics.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 4, 2011)

Great shots!

In one of the prior pics it looks like an Me 264, was that the kit by Special Hobby?


----------



## gekho (Jul 4, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> Great shots!
> 
> In one of the prior pics it looks like an Me 264, was that the kit by Special Hobby?



It´s from IXO bombers, like the Fw-200 and the others small bombers. A very nice model.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## gekho (Jul 24, 2011)

Messerschmitt Bf-109
Republic F-105 Thunderchief
Lockheed T-33 Shooting Star
Junkers Ju-52 (Iberia)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice stuff man!


----------



## gekho (Mar 14, 2013)

Some new aircrafts have arrived to my collection, joining my growing Spanish Air Force. The new models are:

- McDonell Douglas F-18 Hornet
- Mirage F-1
- Lockheed T-33 Shooting Star
- Lockheed TF-104 Starfighter
- Junkers Ju-52 (Iberia)


----------



## Airframes (Mar 14, 2013)

Great stuff! And where can I buy some of that bright blue background ?!! What? You mean that's the sky?!! I thought it was only available in 'Damp Grey' !!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 14, 2013)

Incredible collection, where on earth do you put them all!


----------



## gekho (Mar 14, 2013)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Incredible collection, where on earth do you put them all!



It´s the roof of the terrace where we usually have lunch in summer. And the place is my hometown, Almuñecar, in the south of Spain.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2013)

Good stuff!


----------



## 520516MA (Apr 16, 2013)

oh great collection


----------



## Vaughan (Apr 19, 2013)

WOW what a collection. How long have you been building them?


----------



## gekho (Apr 19, 2013)

Vaughan said:


> WOW what a collection. How long have you been building them?



Only a couple of them are plastic. Most of my models are diecast (Hobby Master, Corgi, Franklin Mint etc...)


----------



## prem895 (Jul 6, 2013)

What are the scale?


----------

